# 220 Combat thoughts



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

Hey folks. Only saw an old thread on this with no actitivy. I'm looking for opinions on the SiG 220 Combat. What are your thoughts? Worth the extra money over a regular 220? From my understanding the only real differences between a normal 220 and the combat (aside from the neat military scheme) are that the internals have a special coating and hard chromed barrel. Anything I'm missing? Does this add to any functionality, or simply more element resistance? Am I missing anything? Thanks!

Or would I be better off looking at the Elite series for the money?


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

I love my Sig Combat 220. Its my new favorite toy. i Have only had the chance of putting about 100 rounds threw it. But once I get the chance I will put alot more


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

220 combat is the only weapon I carry


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Excellent gun. The internal treatment is to pass the US Mil Trials for salt-water exposure. In the real world??? Unless you shoot daily at the beach? The threaded barrel option is neat... if you live in FL, and want to blow a few grand on a suppressor. The "dark earth" color is novel... I prefer basic black.

I own a SIG. Great gun (P226). I bought a XD 45. All the gun, half the price.

Jeff


----------

